# Ocean's Eight: Erster Trailer der Neuauflage zeigt das Team um Sandra Bullock



## Icetii (19. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ocean's Eight: Erster Trailer der Neuauflage zeigt das Team um Sandra Bullock* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ocean's Eight: Erster Trailer der Neuauflage zeigt das Team um Sandra Bullock*


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

so unnötig wie ne warze am ar...

warum muss es heutzutage zu jedem mist ne zweite weibliche version geben?hat bei ghostbusters schon so gut funktioniert.

versteht mich nich falsch,,ich hab nichts gegen weibliche hauptrollen,aber in dem fall is es einfach zu offensichtlich das man zu einer bekannten reihe nun unbedingt noch eine weibliche version braucht....guckt kein schwein


----------



## Orzhov (19. Dezember 2017)

Wo sind der Witz und der Charme der Vorlage?


----------



## Gemar (19. Dezember 2017)

Nicht einmal den Trailer durchgehalten.
Erinnert mich an den krampfhaften Versuch Frauen in die Rolle der Ghostbusters zu rücken.


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2017)

> Angeführt wird dieses Team von Debbie Ocean - sie ist die Schwester von Danny aus den vorherigen Teilen der Filmreihe.



Also ein Spin Off und keine Neuauflage

Eine Neuauflage war Ocean 11 während Ghostbusters 2016 eine Neuauflage war


----------



## nigra (19. Dezember 2017)

Haben die aus Ghostbusters nichts gelernt? Was für ein absoluter Nonsense.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Dezember 2017)

Herrje, ein Film wird nicht dadurch originell, dass man alle Rollen auf Frauen umschreibt...


----------



## Zaepfle (20. Dezember 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Haben die aus Ghostbusters nichts gelernt? Was für ein absoluter Nonsense.



Dachte ich mir auch ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe das Ding floppt grandios. Ich kenn zwar die Originalfilme nicht, aber ich mag solche Neuverwurstungen generell nicht. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch, und es gibt ein wirklich gutes Skript, dass diesen Film bereichert. Aber angesichts der Ideenlosigkeit Hollywoods in den letzen Jahren bezweifle ich das. Und dann die Damen - wenn ich höre, dass Rihanna dabei ist, kann es ja nur schlecht werden. Die hat schon in Battleship bewiesen, dass sie keinerlei Schauspieltalent hat. Nicht, dass es bei diesem Streifen eine Rolle gespielt hätte, aber trotzdem


----------



## Frullo (20. Dezember 2017)

Wann kommt die Expendables Grrrl Powa raus? Mit dabei: Sigourney Weaver, Linda Hamilton, Brigitte Nielsen, Demi Moore, Goldie Hawn und einer Special guest appearance von Kate Capshaw


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wann kommt die Expendables Grrrl Powa raus? Mit dabei: Sigourney Weaver, Linda Hamilton, Brigitte Nielsen, Demi Moore, Goldie Hawn und einer Special guest appearance von Kate Capshaw



Klingt nicht einmal unrealistisch leider


----------



## Frullo (20. Dezember 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Klingt nicht einmal unrealistisch leider



Jemand sollte Sly ne Mail schicken: Der würde das sofort in die Wege leiten


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand die Oceans Reihe eh nie sonderlich. Den ersten habe ich gesehen und mich die meiste Zeit gelangweilt, den zweiten habe ich dann glaube ich mal zufällig beim Zappen ein bisschen was von gesehen und fand das noch langweiliger als den ersten und entsprechend nicht mal weiter geschaut. 

Ocean's 11 hatte damals insbesondere Frauen als Publikum, weil halt so Frauenschwärme wie George Clooney und Brad Pitt die Hauptrollen gespielt haben, so mein Eindruck. Ich möchte arg bezweifeln, dass das andersrum so einfach funktioniert. Sandra Bullock ist inzwischen meist Publikum 50+, einzig Olivia Munn und insbesondere Rihanna könnten männliches (amerikanisches) Publikum anlocken (wobei Rihanna auch bei Valerian nicht viel geholfen hat, trotz der irren Werbung mit ihr für den Film in den USA).


----------



## Xivanon (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich frage mich an der Stelle vor allem, warum man jetzt einen Cast nur aus Frauen machen muss? Für mich persönlich wäre der Film wesentlich interessanter, wenn es einfach eine gemischte Truppe ist, die von Sandra Bullock angeführt wird. Die rein weibliche Truppe wirkt so künstlich, dass es mich eher abschreckt, als anspricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2017)

Wer führt Regie? Ohne Soderbergh geht sonst bereits der Stil flöten.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer führt Regie? Ohne Soderbergh geht sonst bereits der Stil flöten.



Gary Ross, sein großer Hit (Durchbruch, whatever ... ) dürfte damals Big mit Tom Hanks gewesen sein.
Sehe gerade, der hat eine recht durchmischte Agenda, einige Kinderfilme wie Lassie oder Der kleine Mäuseheld. Dann wieder ein paar richtig gute Filme wie halt Big aber auch Dave und Mr. Baseball. Und beim 1. Tribute von Panem war er für das Screenplay mitverantwortlich. Wirklich viel gemacht hat er in den 40 Jahren aber scheinbar nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gary Ross, sein großer Hit (Durchbruch, whatever ... ) dürfte damals Big mit Tom Hanks gewesen sein.


Oh, also ein "Veteran", sozusagen.
Tja, dann kann alles dabei raus kommen, von "überraschend gut" bis "totaler Bullshit". ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (20. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh, also ein "Veteran", sozusagen.
> Tja, dann kann alles dabei raus kommen, von "überraschend gut" bis "totaler Bullshit". ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Schlechter als Miss Undercover 2 kann er wohl nicht werden, oder?


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Dezember 2017)

Als das Ghostbusters Remake angekündigt wurde, und ich als Regisseur "Paul Feig" gelesen habe, musste ich mich auch erstmal schlau machen, wer das überhaupt ist - und nachdem ich gesehen habe, was für (teils alberne) Filme der gemacht hat, war mir irgendwie klar: Das wird nichts. 
Ich meine, nicht dass Ghostbusters je anspruchsvoll war, die alten Filme hatten auch etliche Sprüche unterhalb der Gürtellinie (Mutter da brennt die Muschi), aber der neue ist ja noch peinlicher.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Als das Ghostbusters Remake angekündigt wurde, und ich als Regisseur "Paul Feig" gelesen habe, musste ich mich auch erstmal schlau machen, wer das überhaupt ist - und nachdem ich gesehen habe, was für (teils alberne) Filme der gemacht hat, war mir irgendwie klar: Das wird nichts.
> Ich meine, nicht dass Ghostbusters je anspruchsvoll war, die alten Filme hatten auch etliche Sprüche unterhalb der Gürtellinie (Mutter da brennt die Muschi), aber der neue ist ja noch peinlicher.



Naja, Taffe Mädels und Spy - Susan Cooper fand ich ziemlich gut, waren für mich mittlere bis hohe 70er. Der Rest von Paul Feig scheint aber wirklich nur Schrott zu sein bzw. ist er ja wohl eher (Serien-) Nebendarsteller.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh, also ein "Veteran", sozusagen.
> Tja, dann kann alles dabei raus kommen, von "überraschend gut" bis "totaler Bullshit". ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Je nachdem in welche Richtung er das gehen lässt kann das durchaus eine anspruchsvolle Krimi-Komödie werden oder halt auf peinlich lustig getrimmter Vollschrott.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. Dezember 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Klingt nicht einmal unrealistisch leider


*Hüstel*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Expendables_(film_series)#The_ExpendaBelles


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2017)

Hey, Hollywood, ich hätte da noch ein paar unglaublich kreative Ideen:

- Alwine, eine Frau, die aus dem Gefängnis entlassen wird, bringt ihre frühere Band wieder zusammen, um für einen Pfarrer und sein Waisenhaus Geld aufzutreiben. Mit dabei: ihre Schwester Jacqueline

- Eine Truppe von Männern der High Society trifft sich regelmäßig, um über die neusten Sex- und Modetrends zu quatschen.

- Eine ständig zugekiffte Piratenbraut erlebt ein PiratInnen-Abenteuer ua mit einem Fluch, der ihre ehemalige PiratInnen-Gang zu UntotInnen gemacht hat ...

- Eine schrullige Professorin erfindet eine Zeitmaschine. Nach einem Zwischenfall mit Syrischen TerroristInnen landet ihre lesbische Gespielin 30 Jahre in der Vergangenheit und verhindert aus Versehen, daß sich ihre Eltern treffen. Da der Film in Bayern spielt, nennt er sich _"Zurück in die Kuh-Zunft"_

- Oder wie wär's mit einer Serienmörderin, die durch eine Glasscheibe hindurch einem FBI Studenten Tips zur Aufklärung einer Mordserie gibt? Es gibt ein Katz und Maus Spiel, bei dem sich immer mehr die Frage stellt, wer von den beiden eigentlich den anderen dominiert. Ein passender Titel wäre wohl: _"Fünfzig Schattierungen des Schweigens"_

oder
- Ein riesiger schwarzer Monolith wird im All gefunden. Aber: _Who cares?_ - Hauptsache, eine Frau(!) findet den, während sie den wahnsinnig gewordenen Schiffscomputer*In* abschaltet.

... oder es wird endlich mal die Geschichte von Johann von Orleans, Queen Kong, HellGirl oder von Sharon Holmes erzählt ... oder die von Grethel und Hänsel ... oder _"Das Leben der Chantalle"_, die zufällig zur selben Zeit geboren wurde wie Jesmina Christus ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (20. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> - Eine schrullige Professorin erfindet eine Zeitmaschine. Nach einem Zwischenfall mit Syrischen TerroristInnen landet ihre lesbische Gespielin 30 Jahre in der Vergangenheit und verhindert aus Versehen, daß sich ihre Eltern treffen. Da der Film in Bayern spielt, nennt er sich _"Zurück in die Kuh-Zukunft“_



Oh Gott! Wenn ihnen sowas einfällt, werde ich wohl zum Terroristen!

Aber da Hollywood demnächst eh nur noch aus Frauen besteht, weil sämtliche Schwanzträger wegen Sexueller Belästigung im Knast sitzen, könnte Ihnen die Idee schon kommen...


----------



## Frullo (20. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hey, Hollywood, ich hätte da noch ein paar unglaublich kreative Ideen: ...



Es fehlen noch: 

Dakota Jones, die Nazi-Bräute vermöbelt und nebenbei archeologische Artefakte ausgräbt.

Nova, die die von Maschinen versklavte Menschheit aus der Domimatrix befreit.

Arian der Meerjungmann (ein klassischer Disney-Zeichentrickfilm, noch von Hand gezeichnet!)

Ghost, Nachricht von Samantha.

Die Gute, die Böse und die Hässliche.

Showgirls versus Aliens.

Rambelle - die Geschichte einer Frau die aus Viet... äh, Afghanistan zurückkehrt und sich nicht mehr in der Gesellschaft integrieren kann.

Total Recall - die Geschichte eines Mannes, der sich nach einem gescheiterten Casting nochmals für eine - diesmal jedoch weibliche - Rolle bewirbt.

Der Klub der toten Dichterinnen.

Die Marsianerin.

Truegirl.

Mad Maxine.

Jane Bond - Lizenz zum töten.

Eine flog über's Kuckucksnest.

Ylvie und die  starken Frauen.

Pippo Langstrumpf.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> *Hüstel*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Expendables_(film_series)#The_ExpendaBelles



Oh Gott 
Jetzt wo ich diesen grausigen Titel fällt es mir auch wieder ein  Deswegen klang es auch nicht unrealistisch - hatte das schon mal gehört. Grauenhaft...
Dass die nicht verstehen, dass solche Filme floppen werden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Oh Gott
> Jetzt wo ich diesen grausigen Titel fällt es mir auch wieder ein  Deswegen klang es auch nicht unrealistisch - hatte das schon mal gehört. Grauenhaft...
> Dass die nicht verstehen, dass solche Filme floppen werden...


Titten, mein Freund. Titten. Die denken damit holt man immer Kohle. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (20. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch:
> 
> Dakota Jones, die Nazi-Bräute vermöbelt und nebenbei archeologische Artefakte ausgräbt.
> 
> ...



Ihr habt beide irgendwie "Kill Bettina" vergessen. Ein Mann zieht um sich an seiner ehemaligen Auftragsgeberin zu rächen.

Da fällt mir ein, wie hieß nochmal die Star Trek Serie mit Captain Janeway? Ich finde es bemerkenswert das damals scheinbar niemand sich daran gestört hat das sie eine Frau ist. Warum nur?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Titten, mein Freund. Titten. Die denken damit holt man immer Kohle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wobei das ja nicht mal der Hauptgrund sein kann - siehe Ghostbusters. Da war der Cast rein äußerlich gesehen null attraktiv.
Das ist einfach diese Social Justice Welle in Amerika - Neo-Feminismus etc.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide irgendwie "Kill Bettina" vergessen. Ein Mann zieht um sich an seiner ehemaligen Auftragsgeberin zu rächen.



wieso muss es denn immer ein mann sein? transgender wäre da doch mal das richtige...
nö, ernsthaft: ich würde dakota jones mit ner fähigen darstellerin möglichen jones-filmen mit shia labeouf jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## Frullo (20. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide irgendwie "Kill Bettina" vergessen. Ein Mann zieht um sich an seiner ehemaligen Auftragsgeberin zu rächen.
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, wie hieß nochmal die Star Trek Serie mit Captain Janeway? Ich finde es bemerkenswert das damals scheinbar niemand sich daran gestört hat das sie eine Frau ist. Warum nur?



Voyager - ehrlich gesagt war Janeway "nur" die logische Fortsetzung von dem, was mit Kirk begonnen hatte:

Ein Amerikaner (Kirk), ein Nicht-Amerikaner (Picard), ein Nicht-Weisser (Sisko), ein Nicht-Mann (Janeway) 

Die einzigen, die bei Star Trek konsequent diskriminiert wurden (was die Serien-Captain-Rolle betrifft) sind die Ausserirdischen  

Ha! Ich starte eine Petition: Make extraterrestrials great again!


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ich würde dakota jones mit ner fähigen darstellerin möglichen jones-filmen mit shia labeouf jederzeit vorziehen.



Dass Indy 4 schlecht war lag nicht an Shia LaBeouf, der ist an sich ein fantastischer Schauspieler. Das lag am Drehbuch und das Harrison Ford einfach viel zu alt für sowas ist.

Und als Indy Jones-Alternative gibt es ja Tomb Raider, wobei der kommende Film auch erst mal beweisen muss, dass er den alten überhaupt das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## Orzhov (20. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Voyager - ehrlich gesagt war Janeway "nur" die logische Fortsetzung von dem, was mit Kirk begonnen hatte:
> 
> Ein Amerikaner (Kirk), ein Nicht-Amerikaner (Picard), ein Nicht-Weisser (Sisko), ein Nicht-Mann (Janeway)
> 
> ...



Warum muss es unbedingt ein lebendiger Captain sein? Wie wärs denn mal mit so einem richtig schönen Felsen?

Spaß beiseite, kannst du dich noch erinnern wie Voyager damals beworben wurde? Ich kann mich nämlich nicht daran erinnern das es in diese übelst sexistische Richtung von wegen "Janeway ist ein guter Captain und das ist eine gute Serie weil es eine FRAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ist" ging.


----------



## Martina (20. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wieso muss es denn immer ein mann sein? transgender wäre da doch mal das richtige...
> nö, ernsthaft: ich würde dakota jones mit ner fähigen darstellerin möglichen jones-filmen mit shia labeouf jederzeit vorziehen.



weißt du überhaupt was ein Transgender ist..oder mal wieder nur etwas in den Raum geworfen ?


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

Wer soll eigentlich Dakota Jones sein? Google spuckt mir da nur irgend so einen Langstreckenläufer aus und der ist eindeutig männlich.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer soll eigentlich Dakota Jones sein? Google spuckt mir da nur irgend so einen Langstreckenläufer aus und der ist eindeutig männlich.



Ich denke er meint Dakota Johnson, die Dame die in Shades Of Grey die weibliche Hauptrolle hat. (Gleich kriege ich wieder meine Vietnam-Flashbacks, weil ich gezwungen war diesen Film anzusehen)

Und zu dem Film, es macht sich halt momentan gut oder so, wenn man auf rein weibliche Casts setzt. Zumindest für die laut schreienden Gruppen der SJW.
Ich höre jetzt aber schon die Kritik: Die sehen alle viel zu gut aus, laufen dauernd in High Heels rum und und und....
Bald sind wir hier auch so weit wie in Schweden, da brauchst du nämlich bald möglichst eine schriftliche Einverständniserklärung, wenn du den Geschlechtsverkehr vollziehen möchtest, ansonsten wird das als Vergewaltigung verfolgt.
Tolle Aussichten! 

Irgendwie vermisse ich da die gute alte Voyager. Eine Frau als Captain und es hat funktioniert. Sicher, am Anfang waren die Trekkies etwas misstrauisch, sind damit aber damals damit deutlich  besser klar gekommen, als alle Aufschreier heute zusammen.
Vielleicht weil es nicht so erzwungen war, vielleicht weil die Serie einen guten Job gemacht hat? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren. 

Wobei man einen gewissen Sexismus in Star Trek nicht verneinen kann. Ich erinnere nur ans Counselor Troi oder Seven of Nine. Hautenge und körperbetonende Kleidung war sicherlich nur völlig zufällig bei den beiden Damen ausgewählt worden. Und die Kameraführung auch mehr als einmal entsprechend ausgerichtet war. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint Dakota Johnson, die Dame die in Shades Of Grey die weibliche Hauptrolle hat. (Gleich kriege ich wieder meine Vietnam-Flashbacks, weil ich gezwungen war diesen Film anzusehen)


Und was hat die Tochter von Don Johnson und Melanie Griffith mit Transgender zu tun? 



> Wobei man einen gewissen Sexismus in Star Trek nicht verneinen kann. Ich erinnere nur ans Counselor Troi oder Seven of Nine. Hautenge und körperbetonende Kleidung war sicherlich nur völlig zufällig bei den beiden Damen ausgewählt worden. Und die Kameraführung auch mehr als einmal entsprechend ausgerichtet war. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


Die engen Uniformen galten gerade zu TNG Zeiten allerdings als extrem unbequem, sowohl für Männer als auch Frauen. Deswegen wurden die gegen Ende hin auch durch Zweiteiler getauscht.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was hat die Tochter von Don Johnson und Melanie Griffith mit Transgender zu tun?



Dies bezüglich habe ich keine Ahnung.



> Die engen Uniformen galten gerade zu TNG Zeiten allerdings als extrem unbequem, sowohl für Männer als auch Frauen. Deswegen wurden die gegen Ende hin auch durch Zweiteiler getauscht.



Es geht nicht um die Uniform. Counselor Troi lief öfters in sehr betonenden Kleidern rum oder hatte entsprechenden Ausschnitt. Das kam bei den anderen Damen der Brücke so nie wirklich vor.
Auch gab es einige Szenen, wo sie im Nachthemd gezeigt wurde oder die Kamera länger an ihr dran blieb, obwohl die Szene mit ihr fertig war. 
Und Seven of Nine trug auch immer nur sehr enge Sachen, statt der Standard-Uniform. Man konnte ihre Vorzüge nur schwerlich übersehen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer soll eigentlich Dakota Jones sein? Google spuckt mir da nur irgend so einen Langstreckenläufer aus und der ist eindeutig männlich.


Indiana = fiktiver männlicher Vorname (eigentlich ja nur Spitzname) + US-Bundeststaat; Dakota = realer weiblicher Vorname und US-Bundesstaaten. Wortspiel jetzt erkannt?


----------



## Himbeerjochen (21. Dezember 2017)

Wie wäre es mit einer Neuauflage von Brokeback Mountain? Diesmal mit Emma Watson und Margot Robbie, inklusive R-Rating.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Shia LaBeouf, der ist an sich ein fantastischer Schauspieler



nein.


----------



## McTrevor (21. Dezember 2017)

Also ohne den Trailer gesehen zu haben verstehe ich die Hate-Welle hier nicht. Die Oceans-Reihe sind Heist-Filme. Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem, auch einen Heist mal von Frauen durchführen zu lassen. Es wird keine 1-zu-1-Adaption eines bestehenden Films, weswegen ich die Vergleiche zu Ghostbusters auch nicht nachvollziehen kann. Unabhängig davon, ob jetzt Frauen oder Männer mitspielen kommt seit Jahren fast nur noch Müll inkl. Remakes, Sequels und Prequels aus Hollywood. Darüber kann man sich gut und gerne aufregen, aber ich behaupte, unter der Ankündigung hier gäbe es vermutlich genau zwei Kommentare, wenn es Oceans 14 mit dem bisherigen Cast wäre. Und genau das ist das Problem.

Die Drehbücher der meisten Blockbuster (und auch anderer Filme) heute könnten von 8-Jährigen geschrieben sein. Ein guter Heist-Film mit einem cleveren Plot wird da durchaus positiv hervorstechen. Und dann ist mir das auch wumpe, ob die Protagonisten Frauen, Männer, Transgender oder sonstwas sind. Und von einem Trailer auf den Film zu schließen geht in 80% der Fälle ordentlich daneben.

Mir ist sowas immer lieber als ein weiterer Transformers oder so ein Müll.


----------



## nuuub (21. Dezember 2017)

Der Trailer geht mal gar nicht. :/

Ich mag die Bullock, der Film "The Blind Side" gehört zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen, aber das hier geht einfach nicht.

Alleine die ersten Sekunden wo sie im Knast sitzt, ein schlechter versuch den Clooney nachzumachen.

Der Film wird schlecht, aber er wird gut Geld einspielen. Die ganzen Frauen werden ihre Männer in die Kinos zerren um die "Powerfrauen" zu sehen. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2017)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob jetzt Frauen oder Männer mitspielen kommt seit Jahren fast nur noch Müll inkl. Remakes, Sequels und Prequels aus Hollywood. Darüber kann man sich gut und gerne aufregen....



wobei das speziell in diesem fall aber auch äußerst albern wäre.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein.



Das hat er schon mal behauptet, und ich wollte dann mal ein paar Beispiele dafür. Hab die genannten Streifen allerdings bisher noch nicht gesehen.

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-spielt-definitiv-nicht-mit.html#post10102129


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2017)

"Borg/McEnroe" sollte man sichten. Da wurde LaBoefs Performance ziemlich übereinstimmend gelobt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein.





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das hat er schon mal behauptet, und ich wollte dann mal ein paar Beispiele dafür. Hab die genannten Streifen allerdings bisher noch nicht gesehen.



Das ist ja nicht mein Problem, wenn ihr nur Transformers und Indiana Jones mit ihm kennt. Gerade als Charakterdarsteller ist er hervorragend. Hat mich ja selbst überrascht. Ich sage nicht, dass er an Min-sik Choi herankommt, das tut wohl kaum ein anderer Schauspieler, aber so im Bereich Jeremy Irons (der leider auch viel Schrott dreht) oder William Dafoe liegt er in jedem Fall und besser Schauspielern als ein Harrison Ford kann er locker.


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Warum muss es unbedingt ein lebendiger Captain sein? Wie wärs denn mal mit so einem richtig schönen Felsen?
> 
> Spaß beiseite, kannst du dich noch erinnern wie Voyager damals beworben wurde? Ich kann mich nämlich nicht daran erinnern das es in diese übelst sexistische Richtung von wegen "Janeway ist ein guter Captain und das ist eine gute Serie weil es eine FRAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ist" ging.



Ehrlich gesagt erinnere ich mich überhaupt nicht an irgendwelche Werbung für Voyager. Die Serie "ploppte" einfach in mein Leben und mauserte sich still und heimlich zu meinem Lieblings-Trek. Mir war zwar damals durchaus bewusst, dass es sich um den ersten weibliche Serien-Captain handelt, aber ich sah es keinesfalls als aufgezwungen an, sondern wirklich als logische Weiterführung. Vielleicht war für mich Janeway dadurch das es sich um einen weiblichen Captain handelt als Charakter interessanter, aber nicht (aufgrund ihrer Weiblichkeit) der bessere Captain. Klar, das Geschlecht brachte dann vielleicht schon gewisse Qualitäten mit - so würde ich Janeway durchaus als "mutterhaft" bezeichnen, während mir bei den anderen Captains nie das Prädikat "vaterhaft" in den Sinn gekommen wäre.  Aber es wäre selbst dann nicht die Primäre Assoziation, die mir bei Janeway einfiele.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2017)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Also ohne den Trailer gesehen zu haben verstehe ich die Hate-Welle hier nicht. Die Oceans-Reihe sind Heist-Filme. Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem, auch einen Heist mal von Frauen durchführen zu lassen.


Richtig. Aber wieso nennt man den Film dann "Oceans <X>"? Das ist doch die Filmreihe mit immer demselben Ensemble, wenn ich das richtig weiß.

Das, was kritisiert wird, ist ja nicht, daß es eine 1:1 Adaption sei, sondern, daß *unter Beibehaltung des Namens*(!) die unglaubliche Innovation _"Komm, wir verdrehen jetzt mal die Geschlechter" _als Inspirationskern verwurstet wird.


"Freue" mich schon auf zukünftige Filme wie 
- _Reservoir Cats_
- die weibliche Version von _Django_, in der die damalige Gesellschaft als Matriarchat dargestellt wird. Titel: "Dschanette"
- _Brandon Jones - Döner zum Frühstück_
- _Mr Doubtfire_
- _Als Anette Hitler das rosa Kaninchen stahl_
- _Astrid und Ophelia gegen Cecilie, Königin der RömerInnen_
- und den Film über die Mädchenclique, die mit bärtigen kleinwüchsigen Frauen loszieht, um andere Frauen mit spitzen  Ohren in Bäumen zu treffen und ein Stück Schmuck zurückgeben will.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Filmreihe mit immer demselben Ensemble, wenn ich das richtig weiß.



das rat pack war in den neuauflagen nicht mit dabei iirc.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Dezember 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> weißt du überhaupt was ein Transgender ist..oder mal wieder nur etwas in den Raum geworfen ?



natürlich weiß ich, was "ein"?! (der artikel ist hier komplett fehl am platz) transgender ist, oder hast du diese provokante frage einfach so in den raum geworfen? 
nur zur erklärung, falls dir aus einem mir unerklärlichen grund der begriff in dieser äußerung stört: transgender ist die nicht vorhandene identifikationsfähigkeit mit dem natürlich gegebenen geschlecht des/derjenigen person.
also: was genau stört dich an der aussage? ist weder abwertend gemeint, noch sonst was, sondern soll als dieselbe übertriebene reaktion verstanden werden, als das für mich die der vorredner mit sämtlichen filmtiteln mit klassischen männerrollen war.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Indy 4 schlecht war lag nicht an Shia LaBeouf, der ist an sich ein fantastischer Schauspieler. Das lag am Drehbuch und das Harrison Ford einfach viel zu alt für sowas ist.
> 
> Und als Indy Jones-Alternative gibt es ja Tomb Raider, wobei der kommende Film auch erst mal beweisen muss, dass er den alten überhaupt das Wasser reichen kann.


hat nichts mit seiner qualität als schauspieler zu tun. an harrisson ford liegt das scheitern von indie 4 auf keinem fall, wenn denn an dem miesen script, an einer zwanghaften übergabe an einen jüngeren darsteller und einem ende, das mmn den begriff grottig sogar noch unterbietet. von dem her: nö, ich will shia labeouf in keinem jones-film mehr sehen und würde hier lieber eine komplett neue figur etablirt sehen, vielleicht einen studenten, wo das nicht so aufgesetzt wirkt. aber das ist meine meinung...


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> hat nichts mit seiner qualität als schauspieler zu tun. an harrisson ford liegt das scheitern von indie 4 auf keinem fall, wenn denn an dem miesen script, an einer zwanghaften übergabe an einen jüngeren darsteller und einem ende, das mmn den begriff grottig sogar noch unterbietet. von dem her: nö, ich will shia labeouf in keinem jones-film mehr sehen und würde hier lieber eine komplett neue figur etablirt sehen, vielleicht einen studenten, wo das nicht so aufgesetzt wirkt. aber das ist meine meinung...



Was aber alles nichts mit dem Schauspieler an sich zu tun hat sondern eben mit der Rolle und dem Drehbuch und meinetwegen noch der Regie, das sollte man klarstellen und nicht verwechseln.


----------

